

Ask HN: Are designers and creatives giving away too many secrets? - signaler

Part deux:<p>Does anyone else find the design scene getting a bit crowded with up-and-coming types working on their career or otherwise showing off a bit too much of what they&#x27;re worth? If you know what magic is, it is mastery of all the elements, and a deliberate attempt to weave. If is for that reason one wouldn&#x27;t want to reveal too much, because the magic would lose its allure and wouldn&#x27;t be as effective. It seems newcomer bloggers, artists, designers...they sell us out by giving away too many secrets. Old media is quick to call them &#x27;wiz kids&#x27; and say &#x27;fair play&#x27; for making that app, but I think it&#x27;s too much too soon. There is a loose Internet rule we can apply called &#x27;lurk moar&#x27; that is the most under applied trick in the book. The premise is that you do your homework on everybody, every thing, and every trick you are about to conjure. Life is a dress rehearsal, and there are endless lives we can live to perfect it all and achieve mastery. I just think all these artists, designers, and creatives need to slow down a bit. I am not saying stop sharing tutorials, and not saying sharing is inherently bad. I just want to see some restraint. I know it can be hard to retain clients and we have to keep the game in play by sharing what we&#x27;ve learned, and telling our story, but not to such an extreme that anyone off the street can read your whole blog from start to finish and then (literally) become just as good as the next guy and perform all the same tricks...<p>Am I the only one who feels this way, or is this the new normal and I need to find somewhere else I can compete?
======
jamesdelaneyie
Where's part uno?

Look it, people can talk and read all the shite they want but unless they
actually _do_ and show results – they're a load of hot air. I do recognise a
vibe from your post that I've encountered. Freelancers who have been
freelancing for two years and write a book about it. A load of shite most
times. Common sense and basic business practises are whats in the book. And
they're written in this extremely irritating tone. But hey, if it helps some
people out – great.

Your last sentence is revealing. The days of knowing some extra sweet
photoshop tricks and that _actually_ mattering is over. No one gives two fucks
about your excellent layer effects. What does the image communicate and is it
relevant for the audience? I can find out how to make anything I want – but if
it doesn't affect the bottom line (money or action) why would anyone give a
shit. That's just craft.

Although you reminded me of a great old wives tale of Eddie Van Halen turning
his back on the audience to play the tapping parts of his solos because he was
scared someone would steal his 'trick'.

Also lurk moar is usually applied to noobs who have not been in the community
long enough and are asking beginner questions.

~~~
signaler
Hi James.

Thanks for your reply.

"Where's part uno?" I done a rough draft on FB and shared privately among
friends before making it public and editing it to make it more palatable.

Thanks for your feedback, and there are some good points you have made which
are refreshing to hear. Yes, my last sentence is revealing, and that was
intentional. I am at a crossroads now and am also reading Robert Green's book
'Mastery'. I usually call upon that book when there is dissonance.

In terms of where I am competing now though; he he; wouldn't you love to know
:)

~~~
mod
> In terms of where I am competing now though; he he; wouldn't you love to
> know :)

You seriously sound like a troll. It's hard to take you seriously, though I
did make a response in good faith.

------
galfarragem
There are tutorials related to all subjects not just design. So your concerns
should apply to the other subjects also. I don't listen any concerns from e.g.
programmers.

The main _problem_ in all _artistic_ careers is that the barriers to enter the
market are very low. Give a design assignment to a random person. Most people
would make it, probably with low quality but the work would be done.

In technical careers the barriers to entry are very high. Give a software
assignment to a random person. The probability that the work would be done (at
least in the short-term) is near zero.

From this you can easily derive:

Artistic careers are unstable and technical careers are stable.

------
mod
My opinion is that if all of your talent & knowledge can be replicating by
reading some guy's blog start-to-finish, then you're not someone I want to
hire.

I'm not trying to be an ass, I'm just not sure you're aware of exactly what
goes into good design. I'm not either, but I sure as hell know it takes more
than reading someone's blog "start to finish" and "literally" being as good as
"the next guy."

I also can't envision a world where keeping your best design work a secret
could benefit you in any way.

